# ever have one of those month's ??



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Man, this month has not been the best one on record for me. Last Monday, I had to have a wisdom tooth pulled, then on late wednsday night early thursday morning, my appendix ruptured on me, so I wound up spending just about a week in the hospital. I just got home yesterday. And then last night my mom had to be taken to the emergency ward and was kept in for observation, because of complications with some medications.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Good Heavens!!

CoolJ, I hope you're allright and your Mom too.

My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

And please don't try to be a hero: relax and give yourself some time to recover before you get sick again!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh honey, take care of yourself. Anneke's right; you need to take it easy while you heal. Jeez, how many pain killers do they have you on?


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I wish you and your mom well Jeff. Hang in there dude, it will all pass soon enough.

Jock


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Ditto the above.....ruptured appendix ouch.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Oh CoolJ! A ruptured appendix is nasty; I know. I'm glad to hear you're on the mend. Like others have said, don't push it. This is not a time to haul that crate out of the walk-in. 

Take it easy!

Mezz


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Best wishes to you CoolJ....feel better soon! Do be very careful and actually consider following doctor's instructions.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Hang in there Jeff the month is almost over. Hope you will feel better soon, I hope you'll use some of the pain killers. Sometimes they really help.


I hope your mom will be fine, is she back home now. 


As you know I take way too many pills and because some medication could kill me I am always very careful when I am prescribed new medication. I will look it, make sure there are no possible risks. etc You can find lots of information on the net, in the pharmacist repertoire and lastly by calling the pharmaceutical co. who's making the medication.

You would not believe how many times I have been prescribed medications that I should not take under any circumstances. It's amazing I am still alive, and I am not kidding. You or your mother should start checking things up, it's amazing all you can find on your own.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Jeff , hang in there bro. I went through the same thing and I know it is a tramatic experience . We love you on this board
and our prayers and best wishes go out to you from all of your cheftalk buds . Looking foreward to seeing you and your family healthy again . Doug..........................


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Thank you for all your support. I'm starting to feel better than I was, so it's just going to be one day at a time. Mom is doing better as well.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Hi coolJ,i`m pleased to see that you and your mum are getting better.The title you chose for this thread is one very mild way to sum up your current situation.I`d say you and your mum have been dropped right in it.
Remember the old saying:it never rains,it only pours!In this case,it`s cascaded!!
Wishing both of you a speedy recovery,Leo.


----------

